# Doc wants to start son on Armour.... scared!



## jen1970 (Jul 9, 2010)

He wants to decrease the antibodies. Will this work? I don't want him to be hyper.

Total T3 119.77 87-178
Free T3 3.4 2.5-3.9
T4 6.0 4.0-12.0
Free T4 0.8 0.6-1.8
TSH 1.68 0.3-5.0
Testosterone 330.08 200.00-1100.00
Thyroglobulin ABS 112 H <60
Thyroid Perox ABS 160 H <60


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

As far as I understand there is no cure or treatment for antibodies.

Antibodies do not go away after any of the treatments and are always in the blood. They circulate in the blood, and can be found in other bodily fluids. Healthy people have them within normal limits. People in remission have TSI within healthy range. If people have no thyroid, then the level of antibodies in their blood is less relevant.

Looks like your son is already on Armour with the low FT-4 and high FT-3 and a prefect TSH.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jen1970 said:


> He wants to decrease the antibodies. Will this work? I don't want him to be hyper.
> 
> Total T3 119.77 87-178
> Free T3 3.4 2.5-3.9
> ...


My immunologist/rheumatologist and I believe that keeping my TSH suppressed (0.03) that that calms the antibodies down; especially the Lupus ones. It "certainly" does. I am on Armour. There is nothing to be scared of provided the doc starts your son on a low dose, has him lab every 8 weeks and slowly titrates upward if needed.

Although, given your son's current high FT3, it will push it over the top I think. That would not be good. Are sure this son does not have TSI also? You and the other son do; correct? How old is this son?

Also, when in doubt..........................hesitate.


----------



## jen1970 (Jul 9, 2010)

This son, 14 isn't on med yet. They want him to take Armour 30. His TSI was in normal range of 0.8. Other son, 12 has been on thyroid medicine. They have only tested his TPO, positive. I am having new doctor run labs on him next week. Two years ago 14 year old had a TSH of .40. Gone up to 1.68. Doctor said it is slowly going up and he will continue to get more symptoms. He has only been showing a few symptoms in the past couple of months. He did have hair loss about 6 months ago. This is the 4th doctor we have been to.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jen1970 said:


> This son, 14 isn't on med yet. They want him to take Armour 30. His TSI was in normal range of 0.8. Other son, 12 has been on thyroid medicine. They have only tested his TPO, positive. I am having new doctor run labs on him next week. Two years ago 14 year old had a TSH of .40. Gone up to 1.68. Doctor said it is slowly going up and he will continue to get more symptoms. He has only been showing a few symptoms in the past couple of months. He did have hair loss about 6 months ago. This is the 4th doctor we have been to.


Well; one should not have any TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin.) If they do, that means hyper.

Results and Values
What do the test results mean?
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.

http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html


----------

